# Feedback on experiment



## mikeore (Dec 21, 2007)

My goal is to precipitate gold out of leached ore. Small, just to prove the concept to myself.
Cell: 1pt. canning jar, carbon cathode, s.s. anode.
Leach: NCl / Chlorox
My first run was just to get everything working. I used a battery charger, set on [email protected] 2amps. Too much current for a such a small container. Ended up dissolving the anode.
Second run. Used a bigger anode. Ran a light bulb in series (+) to cut down current. 100% better.
The "ore" I was using was just some unknown sample I found laying around the shop, probably little gold.
I leached the ore overnight or so, filtered and put in the cell.
Ran it around an hour. Observed black precip. on the bottom of the cell and on the anode.
Dried the precip. Unfortunately for me I ran out of reagent to test it, so I'm at a dead end there.
But what I did notice is that the anode was etching away, I'm pretty sure that was the black powder.
I think the next run I will bring th Ph. up to 4 or 5 before I turn it on. My thinking is it would be a little more gentle on the anode.
Am I headed down the right road here? I realize that "raw ore" is a bunch different than plated fingers and such, but mabey not so much.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm not sure you can run ore in a deplating cell...
First of all, does gold ore can conduct electricity ?

Habitually, ore is finely divided prior leaching with acids/cyanides.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 21, 2007)

Mike,

Just so I've got this right:



Mike said:


> I leached the ore overnight or so, filtered and put in the cell.



Did you put the leach liquid in the cell or the left over leached ore?

Steve


----------



## mikeore (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll try explain more clearly. The ore is crushed to powder then leached. Then filtered. The leach liquor is then electropreciped. I'm pretty sure this is how the System 3 (Action Mining) unit basicly works.
I have a copy of their cls leaching handbook. Their unit sounds like it works on the same principle except for an agitator and filter bag around the anode. It saves the step of filtering. Sounds like a very easy simple system.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 21, 2007)

Precipitation via electricity is definitely a viable concept, but I can't say that I have any experience with the process. Sounds interesting.

Maybe GSP or someone else here can help you out with this one.

Steve


----------



## mikeore (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks. I have trying to read as much of the Forum as I can, lot's of reading to get up to speed. I will get pictures and notes on this when I can.
Cracked open a bottle of wine and I'm fellin fine. Goodnight.


----------



## mikeore (Dec 23, 2007)

Here is a pic. of some "super clorox" Calcium Hypoclorite/Sodium Bicarb.
hth super sock it shock and swim about $3.00 and change at Diamond hardware.


Here is my cell


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 1, 2008)

1.Too high
2.Inadequate


----------

